# What do you use as an exercise pen?



## MCatCar (May 16, 2010)

I was wondering what you use as an exercise pen? The ones at pet stores are VERY expensive, and I need a cheaper version!



Thanks!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 16, 2010)

You can probably fashion something by zip-tying some NIC panels together? I get high quality 24" x-pens off of e-bay for $50 including shipping. Not all that cheap, but the assemble and fold up easily and are easy to store.


----------



## renaelock (May 16, 2010)

I got a 36 inch high exercise pen with a door for less than 60 bucks. WITH shipping! http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Midwest-Pets-55-X-MDW1297.html


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2010)

Wow what a great link! That's so cheap - I think I might buy one to replace my current one. Believe it or not it's kind of busted.


----------



## MCatCar (May 17, 2010)

What size do you think I should get? Because I'm getting a very small Lionhead or Holland Lop. The 30'' is sold out.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 17, 2010)

I inherited a chainlink dog run...30 by 12+ feet, installed it this weekend and had my Checkered Giant Roxanne and her kits out in it yesterday... what a time they had...Grace has time slated for today then Jared...

They shared it with my new Indian Runner and Crested Indian Runner ducks and the rabbit meets duck moments were priceless... I still supervise outdoor turnout but there was a lot more room than in the in the barn turnouts and it was more secure with a hiding place for them to get out of the sun...

I will be acquiring the rescue bun Buckley B Bunny (see Jim D's thread on this remarkable Mini Rex under the Rescue thread)in approximately 1-2 weeks so I will have to do an indoor playpen for him of NIC panels as he has too much history and life to be a barn bun here...he has earned it!

Denise


----------



## irishbunny (May 17, 2010)

This is my pen







It measures 216cm x 116cm x 65cm and set me back only â¬59.90 ($74). I bought it off a site that only delivers in Europe though, but it is called ''Trixie Outdoor Metal Pen'', they might sell them somewhere in the US


----------



## Erins Rabbits (May 17, 2010)

http://clover.forest.net/kwcages/index.html

Click 'ex-pens' on the left menu. I have the 30" high. I'm shocked anyone would pay over $60 for one. Kw is GREAT.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2010)

The $60-70 ones are typically 30" high, 8 panels, and have a door that makes it easier for a human to walk in. I never buy an xpen without a door or a doorway that I can't walk through (there are those) - personal preference though.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 17, 2010)

I use NIC panels from Walmart. I think both my pens are constructed using 2 packs which at 20$ each turned into 40$ plus a 3$ bag of super cable ties! Now, Im no expert in constructing these things and besides I will be re-modelling them soon when I move but it keeps them in, as well as serves as their 'cages'. I had no idea how to put in a door so I step into them. This doesnt freak them out as you might think it would, thank goodness!


----------



## MCatCar (May 17, 2010)

So did you make it 2 high, and connect the 2 with connecters, and ziptie the rest so it folds?


----------



## MCatCar (May 17, 2010)

Can I see a picture?


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 18, 2010)

Oh, mine is 2 high. The bottom is connected with the white connectors but the top is done with the cable ties. I'm after tripping more than once so they're in hard shape. Here's what mine looks like >>



*In the background of Akina's pen. Im having trouble finding pictures!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 18, 2010)

When it's good weather outside, the buns have this, which my Dad built.











When they come inside they use one of two rooms:











The wires are usually tucked under the tv and the glass door closed (which my Dad added as a bunny proofing measure, but just so happens in this pic it's not lol :/ hahaha

These are both relatively empty rooms- no place to get stuck and nothing to get hurt on. At least one is empty and quiet during the day so there's always a place for the buns to run.
And there's a sofa and a tv in both so I can relax if I have them out for many hours lol!

I'm so mad that both the pictures I've chosen to use have hazards in them lol- wires, but I assure you they are all normally tucked away. These pics are intend on making me look bad .

Jen


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 21, 2010)

I just used NIC as well with connectors and ziptied it to the cage. It's soo nice  I wish I can post pictures. I'm soo happy to see the bunnies out and about. I always have the cage open but they rarely come out. Now they are out and wondering.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (May 21, 2010)

Buy two of these and you'll have a great sized space. In fact, they link together so easy (no tools required), that you could continually add another and another to make whatever size pen you need. 

They're lightweight by comparison to the x-pen's sold for dogs. This one has doors. And the best part? You can attach water bottles to the side of it. 

Look here: 
"Large Clean Living Playpen" $39.99 each 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751767


Anyone in the U.K. ??? What's with all the really GREAT outdoor hutch/exercise pens that you can get there!!!??? I wish that stuff was sold in the U.S. but it's not readily available at all unless it's custom built. 

Like this place has rabbit housing I'd actually want to put in my yard: 
http://therabbithutchshop.co.uk/

I keep rabbits indoors. But it's great to have something for them to stay in outdoors during the day just to give them different atmosphere.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 21, 2010)

I keep mine indoors too but I have a deck which they can go on freely on their mats and look around. If I want them to play in grass I harness them up and stay with them.


----------



## bunnyluv96 (May 23, 2010)

I usegrid panels I bought from Walmart for $20. They were supposed to be stroage cubes but they come as seperate grid squares so I just made my own use with it. I threw out the connectors and just zip tied each to the other. One zip on top, one in the middle, and one on the bottom. So..square, zip top,zip mid,zip bottom, square, zip, zip, zip, etc. They are about 17 in high. I love this idea b/c I can just fold them down like an accordion and slip them under the bed, and also I can change the shape of the playpen each time he plays. I put an old blanket down to protect the carpet and voila! Check out Walmart.com and look for grid storage cubes. I usually do a rectangle and it ends up being like 6/7 feet long! I just leave an extra square to fold over to close it up and it works great! Of course if your bun is bigger it might not work he might leap over it lol.  Good luck!


----------



## LailaSmith01 (Jun 5, 2011)

you could try check www.petstreetmall.com for some exercise pens. they have good deals too so i bet you'll find something cheap for your rabbit.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dog Pens - 30% Off & FREE Shipping on Dog Exercise Pens, Dog Pens - Lowest Price

:biggrin:


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 5, 2011)

I picked 2 up at petcetera years ago when they had a huge sale, 24" high for gosh less tehn $30 each, then I purchased 1 x-pen top wholesale $25. Though none of thats much help since you cant get either lol.

I've always imagined using good condition skids (pallets) and building my own bunny pen thing. Best of all, it would be free.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H8YTJI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

$40, free shipping


----------



## Dulmit (Jun 13, 2011)

I use peg board '4 x 8' cut into 2'6" strips (Home Depot) $15. Each board gives 3, 4' long sections 2'6" tall. Then I zip-tie them together. If you do it right for packing all you need to do is cut on section of ties and you can acordian the whole thing flat. This is what I use for a cage / pen. The downside is weight (think ~40-50lbs)! I have also found mounting things to the board to be easy.

Darn Maths


----------

